# Shopping in Abu Dhabi



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Somewhere to go shopping in the Capital.


gulfnews : Madinat Zayed: An area of Abu Dhabi literally awash with colour


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you shopping for gold Stew? I prefer white gold


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you shopping for gold Stew? I prefer white gold


Platinum's nicer, it's harder...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Platinum's nicer, it's harder...


but it's too boring without a nice big Dubai cut diamond from Dhamani ))


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you shopping for gold Stew? I prefer white gold


Pamela what can I say....!
I did not think the colour of gold mattered to females as long as it is gold and is shiney.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> but it's too boring without a nice big Dubai cut diamond from Dhamani ))


For too ostentatious, (Austin Tayshus) a perfect flawless e colour stone size 2-3 carats will put your choice to shame.

Size isn't everything Ella....

And you can't buy taste - just look at the Burj Al Arab...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Pamela what can I say....!
> I did not think the colour of gold mattered to females as long as it is gold and is shiney.



Different colours of gold suit different skin types. Some people suit white gold or silver, others look better in yellow gold.


Andy - why is hardness of the metal such a consideration? Are you planning on buying a knuckle duster?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Different colours of gold suit different skin types. Some people suit white gold or silver, others look better in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> Andy - why is hardness of the metal such a consideration? Are you planning on buying a knuckle duster?
> ...


On day one it doesn't matter, but as time goes by gold - esp 24carat is so soft the angularity (is that a word) of the ring gets smoothed out, you're also more likely to lose your precious diamond if set in gold - and not checked regularly, than if it's set in platinum.

AC - Jeweller to the stars, well they thought they were stars...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Elphaba! Different colours suit different people. For me personally, I prefer white gold simply because the designs are far more elegant. Size of the diamond or any jewellery doesn't matter really, as long as it is a genuine gift from the heart!
Besides, diamonds never really did it for me. I love sapphires, rubies and emeralds!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> On day one it doesn't matter, but as time goes by gold - esp 24carat is so soft the angularity (is that a word) of the ring gets smoothed out, you're also more likely to lose your precious diamond if set in gold - and not checked regularly, than if it's set in platinum.
> 
> AC - Jeweller to the stars, well they thought they were stars...



But that issue is dealt with when the ring/stones are cleaned. This should be done every few months and only takes 15 minutes.


I don't agree that white gold designs are more elegant. You can get anything made in just about any metal if you go to the right jeweller. I don't like the very yellow gold you can find here, but many people where white gold, platinum or silver when it doesn't suit their skin tone and it just looks cold.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> For too ostentatious, (Austin Tayshus) a perfect flawless e colour stone size 2-3 carats will put your choice to shame.
> 
> Size isn't everything Ella....
> 
> And you can't buy taste - just look at the Burj Al Arab...


of course size isn't everything, that's why i specified the particular stone cut, they have amazing diamonds in Dhamani, there you can buy taste but it cost a lot )))


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may be able to buy tasteful stones, but you still can't buy taste...

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You may be able to buy tasteful stones, but you still can't buy taste...
> 
> -


whatever, we are just playing with words, obviously nobody can buy a taste...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Taste is a personal thing and all people have different tastes in jewery, clothes and lots of things.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stewart said:


> Taste is a personal thing and all people have different tastes in jewery, clothes and lots of things.


agree and there are many people who are dressed up in a very expensive branded clothes and jewelleries but they still look cheap... i call them lolypops )))


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> agree and there are many people who are dressed up in a very expensive branded clothes and jewelleries but they still look cheap... i call them lolypops )))


I call them show ponies


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I call them Dubaiites! 
Ok, far too general, but you've got to agree that people in Dubai have become very materialistic. It's all about the flashy cars, fancy designer wear and maxed out credit cards!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I call them Dubaiites!
> Ok, far too general, but you've got to agree that people in Dubai have become very materialistic. It's all about the flashy cars, fancy designer wear and maxed out credit cards


Yeah, i mean look at all the buildings. they build these space stations just to house empty train wagons!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wanna know who designed the space station looking buildings?? 

Dubai is a very very odd place. I never see women with just no jewelry.... I sure do miss seeing just jeans and tshirts on women, plane jane.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I wanna know who designed the space station looking buildings??
> 
> Dubai is a very very odd place. I never see women with just no jewelry.... I sure do miss seeing just jeans and tshirts on women, plane jane.


If not wearing any jewellery is considered being a Plain Jane, then I'm one of 'em. Never did understand the point of over the top jewellery. Let your personality shine, not your gold!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I never see women with just no jewelry.... I sure do miss seeing just jeans and tshirts on women, plane jane.


Jynx, come to see me on weekends, you will find what you're looking for ))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I call them Dubaiites!
> Ok, far too general, but you've got to agree that people in Dubai have become very materialistic. It's all about the flashy cars, fancy designer wear and maxed out credit cards!


it's not exactly like that... i know two local ladies, two sisters, they are veeeery rich... when i say very rich i mean 2M USD yacht, huge amazing villa, travelling all year round, garage with Aston Martin, Bentley, Ferrari, Hummer and Lamborgini... both are very down to earth and do lots of charity, raising the funds for poor kids and of course contributing from their money too... but you can't tell them to carry cheap bag if she has money to buy LV bag just because she's fed up from the one she carries now... i know local man, who has anything you can dream about, but on weekends when he goes shopping he's driving Toyota Camry just to not show off... and he is a very very humble person...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> it's not exactly like that... i know two local ladies, two sisters, they are veeeery rich... when i say very rich i mean 2M USD yacht, huge amazing villa, travelling all year round, garage with Aston Martin, Bentley, Ferrari, Hummer and Lamborgini... both are very down to earth and do lots of charity, raising the funds for poor kids and of course contributing from their money too... but you can't tell them to carry cheap bag if she has money to buy LV bag just because she's fed up from the one she carries now... i know local man, who has anything you can dream about, but on weekends when he goes shopping he's driving Toyota Camry just to not show off... and he is a very very humble person...


you live on earth right?!?!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

jander13 said:


> you live on earth right?!?!


i thought so until you asked a question... wondering the same now :confused2:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> i thought so until you asked a question... wondering the same now


well if you do come up with a resolution i have a whole list of people right here who would love to migrate to your planet/universe/alternate pocket of reality or whatever you guys call it over there, we are all very tired of living in limbo!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

jander13 said:


> well if you do come up with a resolution i have a whole list of people right here who would love to migrate to your planet/universe/alternate pocket of reality or whatever you guys call it over there, we are all very tired of living in limbo!


i live on the Moon, just 3 days trip, but difficult to get entry visa, it's given to a very very exclusive ones, so you have to shorten the list ))


----------

